# Masterbuilt Remote Pairing



## fredjohns (Jun 30, 2020)

I have an older masterbuilt electric smoker that I have been using for years. The remote recently dies for it so I bought a new remote online for it. I am not able to get the new remote to work with the smoker. I have tried the online instructions which said to press and hold the temp button on the smoker for 3 seconds then press Meat Probe, then light then meat probe then light on the remote but I have had no luck. If anyone has any ideas it would be greatly appreciated. Here is the info for my smoker
Model  20072514
Serial  AX111403


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 30, 2020)

Those instructions are what are in my manual also.
A, turn controller and remote "off"
B. Press and hold "SET TEMP" on controller for 3 seconds
C. On the Remote press "MEAT PROBE, LIGHT, MEAT PROBE, LIGHT
( All buttons must be pressed within 5 seconds of each other)  A short beep will occur after each button press.

Edit: if that does not work unplug smoker for 10 seconds to allow control panel to reset and try again. If nothing yet, call Masterbuilt.


----------



## fredjohns (Jun 30, 2020)

I tried unplugging it and trying a few times with no luck and masterbuilt said they can not give any support since it is no longer under warranty. Never had a company say that once the warranty is up they wont help you with problems.


----------



## fredjohns (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks, I will give that a try when I get home  from work. I had not tried it with the controller and remote OFF


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 30, 2020)

fredjohns said:


> I tried unplugging it and trying a few times with no luck and masterbuilt said they can not give any support since it is no longer under warranty. Never had a company say that once the warranty is up they wont help you with problems.


Boy that is pretty sad deal. They were very helpful when I needed them in the early (warranty) stages.

 Are you hearing beeps when entering?


----------



## fredjohns (Jun 30, 2020)

I don't remember hearing any beeps but it was noisy outside this morning when I was trying it. I will bring it in the garage in the morning and try it in there.


----------

